# lotto generator



## gs_iceman (13. Dezember 2007)

hallo

ich möchte nen lotto generator programmieren. Hab ich soweit auch schon.
Aba jetzt mlchte ich die zahlen als kugel darstellen (weiße kugel mit schwarzen zahlen).
ich könnte das mit ganz vielen ifs machen aba das möchte ich nich. zu viel abeit.
es werden ja dann 49 pictureboxen ( wie kann ich die auf die schnelle benennen 
ohne jedes einzeln zu benennen)?
und wie lass ich die anzeigen? ohne so viele ifs zu nutzen?

schonma fettes danke 

mit freundlichen grüßen


----------



## Alex F. (13. Dezember 2007)

die Picture boxen kannst du in einem Array annlegen, dann kannst du sie über den Index ansprechen.

Für das Problem mit den Ifs benutze bitte die Suchfunktion  da das Lottoproblem hier schon des öfteren ausführlich diskutiert wurde. 

Grüsse bb


----------



## gs_iceman (13. Dezember 2007)

brainbyte hat gesagt.:


> die Picture boxen kannst du in einem Array annlegen, dann kannst du sie über den Index ansprechen.
> 
> Für das Problem mit den Ifs benutze bitte die Suchfunktion  da das Lottoproblem hier schon des öfteren ausführlich diskutiert wurde.
> 
> Grüsse bb



aber wie genau lege ich die boxen in ein array? das bekommich nich einfach so hin


----------



## Alex F. (13. Dezember 2007)

Du hast die eigenschaft Index 

Die müssen alle gleich heissen und unterschiedlichen Index haben das war es eigentlich

Das einfachste ist du klickst auf die erste Picturebox kopierst diese und dann sollte eine Frage kommen ob du ein Array erstellen möchtest.

Grüsse bb


----------



## gs_iceman (17. Dezember 2007)

brainbyte hat gesagt.:


> Du hast die eigenschaft Index
> 
> Die müssen alle gleich heissen und unterschiedlichen Index haben das war es eigentlich
> 
> ...



genau des kommt leider nicht beim kopieren.  also das er mich fragt ob ich arrays möchte


----------



## Elvan (17. Dezember 2007)

Dann benutzt Du nicht VB6.

Cu


----------



## Alex F. (17. Dezember 2007)

Da muss ich Elvan recht geben. 

Denn die Frage ist so nervig wenn man die als vb programmier noch nicht gesehen hat dann ist man total blind-


----------



## gs_iceman (18. Dezember 2007)

Elvan hat gesagt.:


> Dann benutzt Du nicht VB6.
> 
> Cu



lol. dann bin ich hia wohl flasch. 
vb.net wollte ich ja
^^


----------

